# HTML-Panel?



## Smily0412 (12. Februar 2008)

Hoi,
gibt es die möglichkeit in Java ein Panel zu erstellen, auf dem eine HTML-Seite angezeigt wird?

Sing beherrscht zwar ein wenig html, aber das, was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe hat mir da noch nicht so ganz gerreicht.

Ich würde gerne in einem Contentpanel eine komplette webseite darstellen. Wenn es möglich ist auch eine Externe mit einer komplett anderen URL.

Gibt es vlt irgendwie die möglichkeit auf die HTML-Engine vom verwendeten Browser zurückzugreifen und sowas wie ein "IFrame" zu erzeugen?

lässt sich das irgendwie umsetzen?

cu,
Smily0412


----------



## procurve (12. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht hilft dir da das Lobobrowser-Projekt:

http://www.lobobrowser.org/


----------

